# Which Garage Poll



## redback911 (Jul 2, 2001)

Guys,

I thought it might be interesting to see the statistics on how many people use each garage. I am sure I have missed someone off the list so please let me know and I will update the Poll.

It is not meant to be scientific but maybe people can vote based on where they service their car.


Middlehurst
Abbey Motorsports
ProSpec (When Shin is established)
Japanese Tuning (SAS Performance)
Hiteq
GT ART
GTR Performance
Greersport
Silvia Engineering


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

You left out Option-Motorsport.

Best regards


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Option*

I've added them to the list


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

*List*

Thanx Joss now I can vote.

Opps! now I,ve done it


----------



## Davec (Jul 2, 2001)

I don't think I need to vote, the car says it all  

A Vote for Dragon!


Dave


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Having a laugh !!*

Guys !

I'm sure there were more than 2 cars in the workshop this morning !!

Damn I gotta get my eyes tested.

lol

Gary
MM.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

....like your style!


----------



## Phil (Sep 3, 2001)

If this isn't regionally biased - I will show my spuds on
the town hall steps!!!!

The average peasant up north only earn about £140 - £180 grand a year - can't afford a skyline - not really fair to compare
them to the rest of us is it???


----------



## JOOLS (Oct 5, 2001)

Davec said:


> *I don't think I need to vote, the car says it all
> 
> A Vote for Dragon!
> 
> ...


 

hi but i have seen this car many times having work done by
SE nissan (silvia engineering)


----------



## redback911 (Jul 2, 2001)

*Jools*

Jools,

You have a R34 in Herts? Occasionally I visit my parents in Herts in my R34, wanna meet for a beer and swap stories?

/Dan


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Herts/Essex*

Dan

So do you go M25 route. Only say this a I live about 5mins from Junction 28.

glen


----------



## Davec (Jul 2, 2001)

Jools,

Not in the last 16 months that I know of! Though it has been to Dragon once or twice  Are you sure you're not confusing it with another one (didn't SE have a lot to do with the TSW/Yokohama R34 GTR?)

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## JOOLS (Oct 5, 2001)

HI AGAIN NO IT WAS DEFINITLEY THAT CAR IT BELONGED TO A GUY CALLED ALAN BUT I WILL CHECK


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Rating the garages*

Surely the most important thing is how good (bad) we think these people are rather than which ones get used the most.

Joss, any chance of asking people to rate their preferred garage, say "0" for [email protected] and "5" for 'love em'?

John


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*rating*

Zactly,

And I don't know how to do a poll of polls


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just wanted to let everybody know what a top man Shin Inoue from PROSPEC is! He organized my trip to Mine's all the way from the UK and made my visit there hassle free. Everything was organized once I got there, and in 6 hours the Mine's techinitians fitted a full SS VX exhaust system, HKS boost controller and the VX Rom. The car feels and sounds incredible now!
It was amazing to see what a professional attitude Mine's has towards its work! Needless to say they will be looking after the car from now on

Cheers Shin


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Good Stuff*

Pleased to hear it DCD. Nothing like getting looked after and being happy. Same as us guys over here really. You find out who's the professionals, get a good service, build up a relationship and never look back. No need to change where you go when you are happy and looks like you've found it. 

See Ya.

glen


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*R B MOTORSPORT*

R B MOTORSPORT WELL WORTH TAKING YOUR SKYLINE TO

CALL ROD BELL ON 07803 616948
OR EMAIL HIM ON [email protected]


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*greer*

Someone here must use them .. that's why they got put on the list in the first place! Come on you Scottish folks!


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

I would like to recommend the Sylvia Nissan garage in Maldon, Essex. Whilst they are not specifically Skyline specialists (mostly Pulsars, 200's and 300's), I have found them to be very knowledgable, helpful and curteous. They also have their own fabrication workshop where they manufacture bespoke carbon fibre and aluminium parts.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Are there 2 SE Nissan's in Maldon then, 'cos that doesn't sound like them!!! I find them, well I won't say on here 'cos I respect your BB, but if anyone's interested in what us 200sx guys say about them, read this.

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?threadid=17268


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

Dan I just read the thread on your BB and I didn't realise they had such a bad reputation. I took my Skyline to them last year and got them to re-enable the boost controller which had been disconnected for import/SVA. This created an intermittent fault which meant the engine would cut out for a second or so about once every 10 seconds and also it would not rev beyond 2,500 rpm. They were very helpful in trying to sort the problem but I did have the car in to them about 4 times (for a week each time) before they worked out it was just some crap in the airflow sensor. Also they did a bit of paint work and managed to get overspray on just about half the car. They did however cut and polish most of it back up but only after I'd pointed it out to them. Still I found them to be curteous and helpful although I do agree about the phone calls not being returned.
I still intend to carry on using them but this is based more on the fact that they are the closest Nissan specialist to me than on the quality of their work or their reliability.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Yeah, unless they forget to put the sump plug in and oil pisses out all over the road and nearly fecks up your engine, as happened to one of the guys!

Where abouts in Essex are you, as I live near the Dartford crossing and I always make the journey to Abbey in Oxted, Surrey. It takes about 40mins I guess including warming the car up properly. In my opinion, they're MUCH better at everything.


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

I am based in north Essex near Saffron Walden so it takes about an hour to get to the Dartford crossing and then another 3/4 of an hour to get to Abbey (which I have visited once before). I agree that they are definately the best people around and if I was to have any major work done I would take the car to them, but the Missus would not be too pleased having to follow me there and back round the M25 in her 1.2 Nova too often. It only takes 50 mins or so to get to SE Nissan.


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Bell Boy and Proud!!

SI


----------



## Renton (Aug 1, 2002)

i am with Keith on this one, RB Motorsport are definately the best. Rod couldn't do enough to help me sort all my problems


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Did I mention Mr Bell ?

First class he is


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Jason O*

All changed for you courtesy of Cem  .

glen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Fankooofankooofankoooo


----------



## Renton (Aug 1, 2002)

Is this thread becoming an RB motorsport appreciation society or something


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Quote from tuning section of website - gtr tuners 

Rod has now set up on his own but still does work for Middlehurst when they need a helping hand.

So if you take your car into middlehurst for a big job and they are busy, RB does the work!!!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*GTR LABOUR*

YES DAVE AND OUT OF THE TWO I KNOW WHOS HOURLY
RATE I WOULD WANT TO HAVE TO PAY.

KEITH


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*Another RB Motorsport convert*

Rod Bell has now got my vote - worth seeing him for the mapping alone - he's totally transformed my car - it's more responsive, seems more powerful and, dare I mention it, provides better MPG.
I was impressed by Rod's knowledge and hence I'll be using him for all the major work from now on.

Option Motorsport also get a good mention particularly if you're looking for attention to detail.

Talat.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree with everything Said about SE GRRRRRRRRRR annoyed is not the Word !


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

What did they do???


----------



## plleed (Sep 22, 2002)

*engine rebuild*

I have had my R33 GTR remapped by Rod Bell Motorsport this week
it looked like the garage that fitted the apexi power fc system
did not know what they were doing. 
the car was over fueling 9/1 AFR with the knock light turned off. 
do not ask me who fitted it.
Rod with his laptop software has it now running at 11 /1 AFR. and no knock
it runs really good now and my oil does not have unburnt fuel in the sump.

all i can say is thanks Rod and i will be back for more work very soon 

next week 

thanks Pete


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

plleed, 

That sounds familiar 

Talat.


----------



## plleed (Sep 22, 2002)

*mapping*



Talat said:


> *plleed,
> 
> That sounds familiar
> 
> Talat. *




yes Talat there are a lot of chancers out there


Pete


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Another Rod Bell vote here*

Won't take it anywhere else now. Gets a full 2 thumbs from me.
Spread the word.


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Tuners*

Don't use any yet but I'm just deciding which one to use at the moment and have contacted several on that list. Very dissapointing that three of them have not even replied despite me asking for a squillion quids worth of work to be done.

Have now narrowed it down to Rod Bell or Abbey.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

No question there. It has to be RB motorsport, cos you get the best breakfast butties in the country. 


p.s. I am not in any way biased,,,,,,,,,,,, HONEST!!!


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*have voted...*

RB of course!

Rod has done a fantastic job on my car. Excellent service, always kept informed and all at a fantastic price!


----------



## Darren (Nov 24, 2002)

Excellent work - car goes like shit off a shovel. Keep up the good work Gary (GT ART)


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*another one for RB*

rod and the guys get my vote, and yes the butties are good, and no, cord dos'nt make em.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> *It has to be RB motorsport, cos you get the best breakfast butties in the country. *


 I'm sure I always said that too


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Yeah Has to be Rod and a big shout to Steve Couldn't wish for more genuine ppl and also getting the job done 1st time and right!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

And before anybody asks, no I didn't pay him to post that.


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Well not much ne way, lol Kidding


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Message from myself and my wife!
Breakfast butties (barms) were great. Went to Southport (in Rod's Primera) while I was waiting for Rod to put clutch in the car.
Excellent service as usual


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

*gt-art*

it has to be gt-art :smokin: much better than abbey


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*gota be RB*

Thanx to the boys for gettin me up and running again.


----------



## R400 GTR (Aug 17, 2001)

*best skyline tuner*

big up to M.R. TUNING in silverstone very knowledgeable with skylines and reasonable rates!:smokin:


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: best skyline tuner*



R400 GTR said:


> *big up to M.R. TUNING in silverstone very knowledgeable with skylines and reasonable rates!:smokin: *


Do you have their details? I'm looking to upgrade my GT-R to
about 600 hp.
Cheers

James


----------



## Mad Maxis (Nov 13, 2001)

*mrtuning*

James,

It's all here dude...

mrtuning

Best Regards


----------



## leegtr (Mar 11, 2003)

Just my small 2p worth,

Been to SE Before (not sure I will ever go back with a skyline again)

Been to middlehurst (very good service and work was done well but is a bit on the pricey side)

Been to Abbey and so far have been impressed with the work quality and also the cost so I think I will be using them from now on.

Lee


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

I cant vote for none of the above because all my cars get done at GBHmotorsport in Colchester!?
My Evo5 and the new Skyline, you should see the owners car on all the magazine covers, you should be able to see the skyline on the front of REVS mag, this month!


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

OOoops, the gbhmotorsport skyline that is!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Got to be Abbey for me.

Tony and his team spent a week working out the poor running on my car and only seemed to charge for an hour 

Car came back with new afm's and drives like a dream.

Not tried any of the others in the poll, but with the service I have received from Abbey so far there's no need.

Dave.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Always good to see a glowing reference like that

I'll remember that too next time I'm down there for work. Think with that sort of labour rate I'll go 2.2 Should be about 2 hrs labour!


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I've just taken my GTR32 to Abbey for them to give it the once over and can report that they are thoroughly nice bunch of guys. Not only were they knowlegable and professional but also very approachable.
I will definitely be using them again.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What about RK Tuning? Anyone got any views on them?

And this MR Tuning, never heard of them until 2mins ago! They any good? Silverstones only a steady 40min trip for me...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just added Ron & M.R.Tuning although given the time this thread has been going without an option to vote for them, it's not very representative...


----------



## Mad Maxis (Nov 13, 2001)

*M.R.Tuning*

Dear SteveN

We are new in the business sense, but on Skylines and all other Japanese marques we have plenty of experience with them all.

Our reputation is yet to build, but please feel free to visit our website, or even visit our new workshop based in Silverstone.

mrtuning

Kind Regards


M.R.Tuning - Business Development Manager


----------



## teg98 (Dec 24, 2003)

Hiya im new to the skyline scene. Bought a R32 GTR '93. Drove it for 2 weeks before it started misfiring and blew all its oil out of the dipstick. Luckily its covered by the warranty and is currently at RK Tuning having an engine rebuild. 
I will report back with details of the service they give.


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

RK tuning are top notch!!

Trust me as i have had plenty of work done on my garage full of skyline's! there is great service and a very honest guy to boot!
You will hear more about RK in 2004 ....trust me!   

Stu


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Bigsly said:


> *RK tuning are top notch!!
> 
> Trust me as i have had plenty of work done on my garage full of skyline's! there is great service and a very honest guy to boot!
> You will hear more about RK in 2004 ....trust me!
> ...


How many have you got now Stu ? 

I hope your R32 is going to run this year give me something
to aim for  

Keith:smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

In ROD we trust :smokin:


----------



## teg98 (Dec 24, 2003)

Just a follow up to my previous post. 

Just got my car back from RK tuning after an engine rebuild. I cant fault them. Ron is very knowledgable about Skylines suggested what work was required and what could be done in the future to give more power and reliability.  
Running and maintaining these cars isnt cheap, but places like RK Tuning make it easier to keep them running.

Now how much would Nismo alloys and HKS turbos set me back? Maybe when i remortgage the house. LOL


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*hEY keith*

i AM LOOKING TO DO A 32 CANT WAIT, but just for now the 333 will do:smokin:


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: hEY keith*



gary said:


> *but just for now the 333 will do:smokin: *


Is that a type of BMW


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Nah Paul*

its a 33 with a little bit more


----------



## Bren (Jul 19, 2002)

Edited because Im blind.

Rods just done some work to our car and despite him warning me not to run more than 1.2 bar on the road we were just off the limiter in fifth yesterday at 1.5 bar without it going pop (too stiff a spring in the ext wastegate it seems) so it seems he knows his beans 

I didnt run 1.5 intentionally btw, it seems the FC cant control boost with too stiff a wastegate spring. It was actually set at 1.2 bar, the 1.5 was just overboosting


----------



## Kammy (Jan 13, 2004)

*HITEQ*

just thought i would mention Ian from HITEQ i think the guy excellent cheap on parts prices allways has the car out on time returns calls and full of advice when you need it! i wouldn't trust anyone else with my car. i come from Newcastle this is the only place i would take my car! KAMEE


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

OPTION 

Mr Nana knows best.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Well living in Scotland anywhere further south is a trek, however I have used hiteq for the last 3/4 years and have been more than satisfied with the approach and quality of work by Ian and John.They built my gtir engine and box and supplied me with plenty of parts to boot.I have always found them very helpful and fair. My gtr is currently there , i have used Rod aswell ,as they are both in the same area of the country ,so for me its a little bit of a japanese tunning central in the Wigan area me thinks lol  .
As for greer sport ? well I'm in scotland and i travel 2 and a bit hours down the M6 ,you decide........


----------



## stu1k (May 19, 2004)

just got my skyline a couple of months ago, took it to greersport after my mate got his pulsar rebuild there, got to say they did a very profesional job and was well happy with the result


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oooh, I'll bet I've seen you around


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Me too


----------



## stu1k (May 19, 2004)

only 1s ve seen in ayrshire are 2 white 34s and a grey 32 you 1 of them jason?


----------



## StephenGTR (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi everybody,just got my car back from rk tuining after cracking my head,abbey said it would cost three grand,rk said it would cost sixteen hundred,so i decided to spend five grand,got head changed,hks cams and pulleys,polished rocker cover plus chrome goodies,hoses ect,nismo twin plate clutch,new discs and pads plus braided hoses,tein uprated springs,plus standard shocks........need i say more,ron is a diamond and my happiness is greatly improved,some parts where second hand,but the way i look at it,i thought i was going to spend three to get it back with shagged breaks,suspension,clutch,so for two grand more its a much improved car,so next time your car breaks down,make the effort to shop around,you might just be surprised!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I use Abbey for major stuff ( and very pleased with their work, attitude and their knowledge is second to none) but being in Devon I have to find local garages for the routine work.
I think a poll would be too difficult but a register or list of garages used in the 'regions' would be a very useful idea. Its really hard starting from scratch when you've just bought a Skyline or just moved to a new area, I wasted a lot of time and money before finding the people I use now.
Anyone suggest the best way of setting up a register?
Assuming it will be welcomed.


----------



## JGTR (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone mentioned GBH in Colchester?? I've recently had my engine rebuilt by Bob and everything's been spot on...really friendly and helpful right from the initial phonecall and even the bill was less than the original quote!!

Jay


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> and even the bill was less than the original quote!!


Now THAT is almost unheard of  good on them


----------



## sky9 (Feb 17, 2004)

Had my car serviced today at RK Tuning, went to the new garage, what can i say,
Rons a top man, serviced my car and even gave the car a full check over.
gave me a quote for the job and called me up to say that the plugs dont need changing. so saved me some £££ 
some garages just do the job and take your money.
Its nice when the garage call's you back to let you know your options.

for those who know's Ron should know what i'm talking about, he know's his 32's and the new place is full of them, masive work shop and check this out the guy next door to his has a 
f1 car and helicopter landing pad 

truly recommend Ron 01702 557 124


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've just been to Ron new place. Much better than his old place. Ron is a top bloke, offers knowledge freely and offers very sound advise. His parts are very well priced too. 
A long drive from here, but well worth it.


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Voted abbey..super fast parts delivery


----------



## StephenGTR (Feb 17, 2004)

just to let you all know that abbeys quote was for a NEW cylinder head and not a SECOND HAND one that rk tuining has supplied upon my request,abbey offer an excelent service and have been very helpful in the past.


----------



## A & C (Jun 25, 2002)

RisingSun Performance................. the only Place to go...!!

www.risingsunperformance.co.uk

www.motorvation.tk

:smokin:


----------



## Rudestickers (Aug 11, 2004)

*ABBEY MOTORSPORT*

We both go there...

And i have a subaru sti (soon to have the Abbey touch)

BO SELECTA""


Wendy


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Prospec are suppliers of tuning parts and cars, do they now do servicing?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

sky9 said:


> Had my car serviced today at RK Tuning, went to the new garage, what can i say,
> Rons a top man, serviced my car and even gave the car a full check over.
> gave me a quote for the job and called me up to say that the plugs dont need changing. so saved me some £££
> some garages just do the job and take your money.
> ...


Spot on mate, my car was in at RK's last week, he kept me updated more or less everyday on the progress and he did a great job in sorting out my problems, he is very well priced on labour and parts. 


needless to say I plan on having a engine rebuild in the summer, I know where I`ll be going..

RK's service are highly reccomened!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Had a prob with my GTR32 a short while ago, the car would only boost to .6 on the GReddy boost gauge even if I tried turning the boost up with my Greddy boost valve took the car to a local 'performance car specialist' in my town, they couldnt find and split hoses or probs so said they were 99% sure one of the turbos was f***ed, quoted £900 to £1000 + VAT to sort it,charged just under £100 and still had the prob.
Took the car to a local skyline specialist in a nearby town to diagnose and get a 2nd opinion ,turned out it was a split hose and he re-plumbed the boost valve in as he said it wasnt how they normally do theres, cost £80. The garage is GBH Motorsport at Colchester in Essex, far as im concerned hes work and customer service is brilliant, Iv since used them for another prob which turned out to be faulty AFMs cant recommend them enough


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

vote for MR Tuning. mr mayur is awesome. he never ceases to amaze me with his technical knolage and ability to solve problems hes never come across before... if you want total perfection (his attention to detail is mind boggling) then he's your man. buy him chicken nuggets from miccy d's up the road to keep him happy  haha http://www.mrtuning.co.uk

TOP BLOKE MR MAYUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have also been told many good things about rod bell from all my northern monkey friends :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I've just been to see Richard [email protected],

He struck me as a good,honest bloke. He had time for a chat too, although hes a busy man.

Well worth using..


----------



## Hayes_666 (Feb 9, 2004)

had a real bad run in with Tuning japanese, so will never ever go there again  
i was better off on my own tbh


----------



## clever.trevor.e (Oct 29, 2004)

My vote goes to Ron Kidell of RK Tuning. I'm fairly new to Skylines, but this is one guy who definitely knows his stuff, doesn't try to get you to do un-necessary work, and won't rip you off with outrageous prices. I recently took my car for a complete check over, following purchase. I also had a complete exhaust system fitted, induction kit, and my headlamps taken off and dried out (due to condensation following a trip to the jet-wash). Ron charged me £25 labour!! Try that one at Abbey and see how it compares. This Garage is right on my door step, but to be honest, even if I had to travel 50 miles, I'd take my car there.


----------



## Cibbs (Feb 11, 2005)

GT ART gets my vote...brilliant quality of work carried out, the staff are really friendly and my car flys!!! Gary...your Dyno Room looks the and does the b***ox!!!


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*Richard Bell @ RisingSun - bloody brilliant !!*

I had to get the brakes uprated for my R-34, went to see Richard/lisa @ Rising Sun. They are very helpful and explain in depth (im a novice) my requirements and what the car can do. They are extremely competitive on labour rates but most importantly they have impeccable customer services. Rich is a busy man but he's got time for anyone who comes in needing some advice. I strongly recommend you guys check him out - especially if you are in the Surrey/Hampshire area. Oh yeah .. almost forgot, he knows his stuff to a tee !!!!!

Umar.


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

roguejackal said:



> Had a prob with my GTR32 a short while ago, the car would only boost to .6 on the GReddy boost gauge even if I tried turning the boost up with my Greddy boost valve took the car to a local 'performance car specialist' in my town, they couldnt find and split hoses or probs so said they were 99% sure one of the turbos was f***ed, quoted £900 to £1000 + VAT to sort it,charged just under £100 and still had the prob.
> Took the car to a local skyline specialist in a nearby town to diagnose and get a 2nd opinion ,turned out it was a split hose and he re-plumbed the boost valve in as he said it wasnt how they normally do theres, cost £80. The garage is GBH Motorsport at Colchester in Essex, far as im concerned hes work and customer service is brilliant, Iv since used them for another prob which turned out to be faulty AFMs cant recommend them enough



Ive used GBH, for my engine rebuild.. Awesome job he did, and exellent afersales and advice. He got my vote :smokin: and he'll get all my future work..


----------



## 400bhp gts (Aug 6, 2005)

*ref garages*

i must say ive been going to rk tuning for the past 3 years to get my car looked at and general services and i must say that the price and the knowledge of r32 is unbelievable his garage is superb and his car is the most awsome car ive seen unfortantly he wasns at totb but if he was he would of given keith a run for his money i can tell u the new spec is worth waiting to c run.at present i have a 400bhp gts and im just about to buy a gtr of ron in bayside blue which i cant wait to buy its standard but with rons touch im sure it will have a few more bhp by the end of the year


----------



## 400bhp gts (Aug 6, 2005)

garages


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

400bhp gts said:


> i must say ive been going to rk tuning for the past 3 years to get my car looked at and general services and i must say that the price and the knowledge of r32 is unbelievable his garage is superb and his car is the most awsome car ive seen unfortantly he wasns at totb but if he was he would of given keith a run for his money i can tell u the new spec is worth waiting to c run.at present i have a 400bhp gts and im just about to buy a gtr of ron in bayside blue which i cant wait to buy its standard but with rons touch im sure it will have a few more bhp by the end of the year


I bought my 32 from Ron,he had just finished building the engine and IMHO I couldn't have bought from a better place.My gtr has been faultless in the 5 mths/6000 miles I've had it, bar an airflow meter.He has been as helpfull as any man I've met especially as it was my first skyline.I've got an enlarged sump and caught the return pipe underneath and it was weaping a little oil,So I phoned ron and he sent up a new pipe next day free of charge.Dave who also works there is a top man aswell.....the day I picked my car up after the run in ron was checking everything was ok to turn the boost up abit and the greddy b/c went tits up......so Dave took the boost controller from his gtr and him and ron put it in mine......where it still is today :smokin:


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

*Disappointed*

I've had my R33 GTR for about 7 weeks now, my first thoughts when getting it was to have it fully checked over, problem Which garage ?? I had no idea,
from reading postings on this forum it seemed to come down to a chosen three. I chose one of them not the closest by far but who had worked on the car most of its UK life so to keep the service history going ect ect .... 

I was expecting great things as nothing even came close to cheap @£60/hr rate. I wanted a full 48k service altho the car had only done 19k, I wanted to play safe as it had been in storage for a while. I also asked for a new boost controller and exhaust to be fitted. Total expected bill £2250.

A week later I took a days holiday from work and drove the 100 odd miles to collect the car. When I arrived I was told by the accountant that I couldn't drive the car as the turbos had started smoking badly since being with them. Why they let me drive so far just to tell me this I don't know.

My stomach almost emptied itself at the news as I had pushed myself to the absolute limit financially to buy this dream car of mine in the first place. 
It was clear that they weren't going to take any responsibility for what had happened so two choices were presented to me by them,
1/ to rebuild the existing turbos which had already been modified with steel internals.... cost £2200 plus labour ect.
2/ Fit new pair of GTSS. (this is the route I took.)

The history of the turbo's on this car im told is a little unclear, this garage had worked on the car at 6k miles when it first arrived in the UK, where the steel internals mod was carried out.
After the turbo failure I was told that the units would be sent back for inspection. They reported that there were signs of oil starvation evident on the bearings. The inspecting turbo company also said that the 360 degree bearings they had found weren't their's and belonged to a different turbo refurbishment company in London, which suggested to them that the units had been rebuilt since they last saw them. I don't fully understand this how a bearing can be traced to being used by just one builder.

I begged borrowed and sold one of my kids to get the +£6,000 to pay the bill 
I wasn't charged for the second dyna run (this really would have taken the pis) and was charged half price for the courtesy car for the 3 weeks. When I asked what sort of waranty I would get with the work the answer was
" these are like race cars you wouldn't get a warranty with an F1 car " That really made an impression with me....
The car was absolutely filthy when I collected it, brake fluid or similar had been splattered on the front offside wheel, a new scratch has appeared on the rear offside bumper, it pants up and down on idle now where it didn't before and the clutch / gearchange dosen't clear as before.

I have absolutely no doubt that these people know their business as far as tuning Skyline's but customer service... ????
The car does pull very strong now and sounds fantastic, so I'm telling myself that it was just bad luck that the turbo's went in their company.

Baptism by fire I guess, owning a Skyline.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Christ almighty, what a fcuking nightmare story. There are some serious issues there mate which are just totally unacceptable assuming you've been totally up front. Just out of interest, could you split the £6+ bill down into elements, I'm intrigued to know how the work you've described could come close to that figure...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

That is just not acceptable, who is the garage?
I know this is a sensitive subject and was a big issue in a similar thread but in my opinion it should be public knowledge when a garage appears to have messed up, then maybe they put their views.


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Believe I am being totally up front I have nothing to gain by not being so.
Here's the highlights from the bill
Add VAT to all of this.

Labour alone
48K Service (cam belt included) £450
All other fluid changed £90
Trust Exhaust fitting CAT removed £60
PRofec B controller fitting £180
Dyna time £150
Turbo fitting £600
Fitting two new O2 sensors £90

Main Parts
De cat pipe £85
PRofec B controller £326
Turbo's GT-SS KIT £2104 (they knocked off 7% good will)
O2 sensors 2 £200

Exhaust Trust £237 
My old one was sold for £250 & had been deducted from the £487 retail price

HKS Turbo elbow £375 
this was my choice to fit present as sponsored by girlfriend

Fluids £130
Timing belt Nissan £37
Loan car £75

Other parts gaskets ect 

Tot
Labour £1991 inc VAT
Parts £4166 inc VAT 

Tot £6157

If this is what Skyline ownership is all about just huge bills, then maybe a Ferrari 360 is a cheaper option  
Trouble is these car do become addictive.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Which garage is it


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Sounds like bad luck to me - car hasn't run for a while, turbo bearings go, garage are the ones who notice. It's hardly likely that a reputable garage would have done anything to the car to cause them to fail.

Phil


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just sounded like a lot of money for what was involved but I guess it's not that far off when you read everything... Guess I'm used to DIY prices.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Price seems about right for a 'proper' garage, these cars can be expensive but if everything is done now then you shouldnt have any more big bills for a while. 
Apart from fitting extras to mine it was relatively cheap to run, just oil and filters mostly, its when you start the tuning thing that the bills run up, if you have a bit of bad luck you shouldnt let it put you off.


----------



## fu77ier (Sep 14, 2005)

Its this sort of thing that puts me of buying such an old car !

I was thinking of an R32 GTR in place of my EVO8 as ive always liked them and fancied a change, now im not so sure.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Spoons, takes me back to when I got my Skyline. Least you now have her running right. I'v tried a few garages now and know where I trust her . . .


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah but who is it? Some of us are in the middle of a tuning decision and need to know!  
T


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

There are always a mix of reports about any garage but I have always used Abbey and will continue to use them as I have always been treated very well and they have always done what they said they would do for a reasonable figure.
You have to commit yourself to someone and take it from there, other peoples stories do help but we usually get one side being the complaint often the garage dont get the opportunity to respond, Abbey have produced some amazing cars and mine was transformed so see no reason to go anywhere else despite them being 250 miles away from where I live.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Same as Liquid ,I was there last Monday for a service ,but I live a bit closer only 195 miles away


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

How many people have asked Spoons which garage it is? Is this some kind of a wind-up? If you don't want to name them, Spoons, please say so and give your reasons instead of ignoring people's pleas. Insinuations like that can tar all three garages with the same brush.

Incidentally I have been using Abbey, and I know they are run off their feet, unlike in the good old days. The inability to give each customer the service and attention they would like to give must be frustrating for them. They have been good to me, and very friendly, but they are not 'cheap' in my experience. My car has come back cleaned, and I have been generally satisfied with their work so far, but I am pretty sure that they have to choose which cars to fast-track, and which ones to put on the back burner, based on what the customer requests.

Also, the car on which I am having work done is not a Nissan, so it's a sort of experiment for them. For this reason I am happy to let them play with it and see what they can extract from the Toyota 1JZ VvT-i engine. Wishing Mark and the crew all the best!


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

OK..... So not everyone got their O Level geography.

I haven't named them simply because this may be a rare event, from reading your posts all but a couple of owners who have guessed this garage and have pm'd me have been happy with their service.

As I have pointed out I'm new to Skyline ownership, they are simply awsome cars and now that it is sorted I have no regrets. I've tried to be as accurate as possible in my previous posts and must be fair to the garage in question the car is running very strong and I am pleased with the upgrades. 
*Thrust* your comments *"The inability to give each customer the service and attention they would like to give must be frustrating for them" * Sorry absolutely no excuss, every customer should get exactly the same level of high service whether a new customer or existing the hourly rate remains the same. Maybe they should address the work load that they are taking on before having to make decisions on who to *"choose to fast track".*

Yes the lead engineer has been friendly and he has openly offered to repair the wheel and scratch. The clutch / disengagement I have sorted out myself. Shortly after my post I had a call and a number of e mails, I was asked by the garage if I minded if they posted a reply, to which I replied you have every right too.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Disappointed?*

I was as well.
Disappointed that we had made mistakes and disappointed that the professional person did not have the decency to address his complaints to myself or my fellow director when the car was collected.
There are some relevant facts that I feel should be aired in order for this to be a fair discussion.

1, When the car was dropped off the customer was told that his car should ,I repeat "should" be done on the following Friday.I am quite sure that if I was in that position I would have phoned before leaving.
The business that we are in is notorious for small jobs turning into major repairs,this one proving the point.
The turbos gave trouble on thursday late pm and it was decided that it would be prudent to dismantle the inlets to get some idea of the extent of the problem.This was done early friday and a phone call from us to the customer was imminent.
2.It was left to the "accountant", who is actually the receptionist, to give you the bad news because the "lead engineer" ,who is actually my son and fellow director,was about to road test a car that the owners announced arrival was imminent. It would have meant two unhappy customers instead of one!Otherwise he would have been pleased to have stopped and discussed it with you.
3.On the subject of the turbos it should be noted that one of the problems asked to be looked at was unpredictical and erratic boost. It was whilst this was being tested in the controlled environment of the dyno room that the cause of the problem and their subsequent failure happened.Clearly to infer that we were in some way responsible was unfounded.These turbos were fitted in 1999, yes 6 yrs ago! Mark however trying to be helpful said that we had had some trouble with the thrust bearings around this time on turbos refurbed by this company,so he offered to see if we could have aquired some "goodwill" discount that could have been passed on to the customer.Upon stripdown it was discovered that the thrusts were of a type manufactured and fitted by an East London turbo company. These bearings are about the size of a ten pence piece, are made of sintered iron and are not roller bearings etc with "timkin" "skf" or suchlike engraved on them. Each turbo remanufacturer can recognise his own however. The price quoted for rebuild was £1150 and not £2200 as quoted.
3.I dont think the car was "filthy" when it was collected as it was washed on the Friday but unfortunately was road tested afterwards. Our mistake ,it should have been washed again.
4. The scratch on the rear bumper was not obvious and we are still awaiting a photo.We adopt a policy of not reprimanding our workers for scratching or damaging a car as we feel that we would sooner them admit to it so as we can be upfront with the customer and get it fixed before the car is returned. In this case no one had seen any damege.
5.The staining on the wheel I dont understand as unlike many garages that leave wheels laying around on the floor those of you that have visited will have noticed that we use trolleys and stack the wheels thus to avoid damage.
6. The car hunting on idle was quite probably because when the car came to us it was timed 10 degrees retarded and as such would have idled like a low compression car.It would undoubtedly have idled a bit more harshly after we had been at it.
7. Regarding the last three items it is our policy that if there is any element of doubt in such cases the customer would be given it.In this case when this was bought to our attention we offered to collect the car with our transporter, put the matters right ,and deliver it back. The offer was refused.
8. The problem with the clutch/gearbox I understand ,from conversations Mark has had with the customer has resulted in a new clutch being fitted, Hardly our fault.
9. Regarding " charging for the second dyno run would have been taking the pis...." I dont think it would .Customer reported fault,garage tested it,It broke,garage fitted new and then tested it.Why shouldnt we charge.
!0. As regards the "they dont warranty race cars" upset. I can assure everyone that this was said totally tongue in cheek reflecting his profession. Clearly at that time he had no sense of humour,understandably so, and we were out of order.
11. There is no "pecking order" or "fast track" at Abbey Motorsport.The logistics of the company are such that the best is done with every job,but it is difficult to plan your time with such unpredictible problems that arise.

I thank everyone that has jumped to our defence and only wish that the unhappy few would just pick up the phone and talk to me.

Just as an ending comment, meant in the funniest sense,when the courtesy car was bought back by this customer it was parked on a small slope and gues what..........It ran out of fuel!!!    

Tony


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I would like to remove my vote from Abbey Motorsport and add it to RB Motorsport, so that means 139-1=138 and 76+1=77!!!!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

atf power


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*missed 1*

atf power ?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Abbey for me.
Great service.


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

I used Hiteq for my pulsar, they rebuilt the engine and done an amazing job. Will be using them for GTR. even if it is a 3hour journey each way


----------



## *OSCAR* (Oct 23, 2003)

Abbey have good service


----------



## evertoon (Feb 8, 2006)

*Where are they?!*

I'm reasonably new to Skyline ownership and finding it great fun if not a little costly! I live in Lincoln (purple R33 GTR) and was wandering if anyone knows of a specialist garage near the Lincolnshire area? I have a problem with the car missfiring at higher revs when i boot it and i've been to 2 local garages who have both failed to diagnose the problem.

Very gratefull for any help or advice,

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Had to vote Abbey, I havnt used many but they just seem so cool and they had no probs helping me out with tech info on some parts I bought when I needed it.

Couldnt vote for myself, I have done all the work but I get my parts from Abbey.

Mark.


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

you forgot about pts who i dont reccomend ....


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

gtr R33 lee said:


> you forgot about pts who i dont reccomend ....


Which PTS are you talking about ? Performance Turbo Systems in Luton or Performance Tuning Services in Sussex ?


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

luton mate...


----------



## mark.hopkins (Mar 14, 2004)

I use MGT Racing in Nuneaton, great people. Good for Midlands locality too.
Before I found them I used Rising Sun, again great people too but a bit far away for me. (Every job cost £80 in fuel!)


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

M G T RACING needs to be put on the list 

regards Mark


----------



## R32 CABS (May 18, 2006)

does any one use hyper sports & racing in wigan ( HYPER SR ) ?


----------



## ortega (Apr 16, 2006)

We dont have ANY garages in Denmark who knows anything about the skyline since there is only about 10 in the entire country we mostly help eachother with the cars and parts and so on...
Going to my mate on saturday to get my gearbox, rear diff and cluch sorted:smokin:


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Dan said:


> I am based in north Essex near Saffron Walden so it takes about an hour to get to the Dartford crossing and then another 3/4 of an hour to get to Abbey (which I have visited once before). I agree that they are definately the best people around and if I was to have any major work done I would take the car to them, but the Missus would not be too pleased having to follow me there and back round the M25 in her 1.2 Nova too often. It only takes 50 mins or so to get to SE Nissan.


Dan,

Have you tried RK TUNING at Benfleet, not too far away and Rons obviously very knowledgeble


----------



## wideybrook (Dec 15, 2005)

*missing name*

There is no garages listed for the south west, enginetuner.co.uk is building a excellent reputation for tuning skylines.

Can they be added please?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

wideybrook said:


> There is no garages listed for the south west, enginetuner.co.uk is building a excellent reputation for tuning skylines.
> 
> Can they be added please?


That’s because there aren't any that specialise in Skylines down this way.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

kenan said:


> That’s because there aren't any that specialise in Skylines down this way.


There are a few that have a good knowledge of Skylines, admittedly no specialists but there are several that are more than capable, 3or 4 in Plymouth for starters, one in Totnes, one in Ashburton and probably several more dotted around and all have been mentioned if not in the list.
To add to those Torque Imports in Buckfastleigh were just importers but now have tuning facilities I believe.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

ATFPower are worth a mention for people around the Wisbech-Peterborough area.


----------



## JamieSwift (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi liquid culture. You have p.m.


----------



## Woodgnome (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rising Sun Performance*

Hi all - new here, has anybody any views on Rising Sun Performance in Hampshire please, as this would appear to be the closest to me.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

RK tuning....Ron is brilliantly approachable and a hugely knowledgeable tuner and his team first class....they always give a warm welcome and offer sensible advice. 

They are true Skyline specialists, but are especially renowned for their work on R32 GTRs. 

Anyone living in East Anglia with a Skyline shd give them serious consideration.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

*how about including MGT racing folks???*

i reckon they should be in the list now!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

you need to add another,
Perfect Touch look after mine and quite a few others now as we live in Herts not Southend or Liverpool otherwise it would be Ron's or Andy's, all are good Ron is excellent and if you are stuck Andy can do everything but is 200 miles away but Cloudio is just around the corner so that's handy


----------



## chrisgtx (Jan 11, 2005)

just a thought,it might be a good idea if there was a page on the site with the locations of all the main reputable tuners on a map.


----------



## Windscreen Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Perfect Touch:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

chrisgtx said:


> just a thought,it might be a good idea if there was a page on the site with the locations of all the main reputable tuners on a map.


Couldn't agree more as I'll be in need of a good garage very soon


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Just noticed this thread had come alive again .... there is a garage missing from up here in Scotland ....

.... The Garage in Wishaw .... :thumbsup:


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

ITSt said:


> Just noticed this thread had come alive again .... there is a garage missing from up here in Scotland ....
> 
> .... The Garage in Wishaw .... :thumbsup:



ive heard really good things about this garage there rep can only get better :thumbsup:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

APT  

nobody else will be touching mine while i own it


----------



## Scotmouse (Dec 9, 2006)

Another very satisfied customer from

The Garage, Wishaw...


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Scotmouse said:


> Another very satisfied customer from
> 
> The Garage, Wishaw...


Ditto. Just got back home about 10 mins ago from there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy W at SP Autos, brilliant...

know loads of skyline owners who also agree


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

rb got my vote.

shame rod's 170 miles away.

abbey r good for some, but not me. 

and i wouldn't go gbh either

rk maybe my nex try


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

None of them.

Racing Line - Halifax


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

deggers said:


> None of them.
> 
> Racing Line - Halifax


good 1. matt's done some work on my evo b4, and i was well happy


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

sti50whp said:


> good 1. matt's done some work on my evo b4, and i was well happy


Aye - they are top notch. I think matts specialising in Evos and Skylines as he enjoys working on them.

Scotts always good for taking the p*ss :runaway: 

So far he's taken paulupfax's GTST skyline to 500bhp +
My GTST at just over 400bhp

:flame: 

He also does work for;
Powerplay(R33), SSCB(R33),Rimmer(R34), NigeT(R34), someone from the forums with a bright yellow GTR (dont know who he is) aswell as a load of others.

They are fully booked for ages it the moment as well! Busy Bees!


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

RB as from today, top blokes. Thanks lads.


----------



## chrisgtx (Jan 11, 2005)

could a mod put the area the where the garages are based,as i want to buy a skyline in the future,and,if possible would like to take it to the nearest expert to get them to check it out for me before i shell out a fortune.or take someone with me,of course i'd pay expense's for the trouble.


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Another very satisfied customer of Marc at The Garage.

Great service.

Super helpful, knowledgable and not against to being bribed with large boxes of pastries 

George


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

my gtr is up at the garage the now just waitin to see whats wrong with it :runaway:


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

Sp Autos & GT-ART for me


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*RB Motorsport*

Another 1 here for Rod, Steve and the guys.

:smokin: :chuckle: :thumbsup: 

Cheers guys, Charlie.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

chas said:


> Another 1 here for Rod, Steve and the guys.
> 
> :smokin: :chuckle: :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers guys, Charlie.


Ditto ^^ RB Motorsport, get the kettle on Steve :wavey:


----------



## fastcouk (Oct 7, 2006)

*A.P.T NORFOLK*

1st class service Triple plate clutch fited best price i could find Will def go back for maping when chaser gets here +4 wheel dyno:clap:


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*RK tuning*



Individualist said:


> RK tuning....Ron is brilliantly approachable and a hugely knowledgeable tuner and his team first class....they always give a warm welcome and offer sensible advice.
> 
> They are true Skyline specialists, but are especially renowned for their work on R32 GTRs.
> 
> Anyone living in East Anglia with a Skyline shd give them serious consideration.


I could,nt agree more Ron is so helpfull and always has time to talk about your car an sort your problems out i will never use any other garage for me they are the best.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

This thread needs to be updated...

PERFECT TOUCH

Claudio and Rob are the best i've ever been too...They know the cars and they now what works best...

Thanks chaps...Exemplary work done with the Perfect Touch.


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

simplymo said:


> This thread needs to be updated...
> 
> PERFECT TOUCH
> 
> ...


since i last voted i heard nothin but good, sorry great things about rob.

might have to give him a shout as im local to them


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm not local at all...hour and a half drive (only the best for my baby)...i've been to other garages but they are the only people i go to now, Questions/queries, mods and emergencies...

Had problems (my fault-ish... :chairshot ...lol) the day before a track day and called them up...got there on a back of a truck in the afternoon. They made sure i left the garage with a big smile on my face... 

IMHO
Tweenie is a Human Dyno
Claudio is a Diagnostics machine
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
Brilliant team at Perfect Touch, thanks again guys 

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Justin: The new suspension is brilliant...:thumbsup:


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

*TDI*

THAT IS THE WORST PLACE IN EARTH . THE WAY THE DO BUSINESS IS JUST NOT RIGHT. I SWEAR TO MYSELF , EVEN IF THERE ARE THE ONLY MECHANIC IN UK , I RATHER NOT DRIVE..... !!!! CRAP sH*t~!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

chucai said:


> EVEN IF THERE ARE THE ONLY MECHANIC IN UK , I RATHER NOT DRIVE..... !!!! CRAP sH*t~!


If it came to that I'd have to fix the car myself :chuckle:


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Perfect Touch -

I agree these are the people for the job . Attention to detail is second to none , their customer service goes way beyond the call of duty.

beaker


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Would anybody happen to know if there are ANY GTR capable garages in the Cambridgeshire area at all?

I'm a new owner and don't have a clue who's about near me, any pointers greatly appreciated. i know Hiteq/rb/abbey are good etc but it'd be nice to keep it local


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oi! Why arnt we on the list?


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

GBH Motorsport in Colchester are a little nearer to you, Chilli. They are not a Skyline only specialist, but do carry out exemplary work and look after a number of Skylines. Tuning work is taken down to Abbey, with whom they have a very good working relationship. They've many years of experience and know what works. Also, pricing is very fair.

Added to which Bob & Geoff have a very relaxed approach with customers and always go the extra mile to get things right and if something does go wrong, they are one of the few tuners in my experience to hold their hands up and put it right. This is important as no one is perfect!

Personally, I wouldn't go anywhere else with my pride and joy now and I have very exacting standards 

I don't think the list has been updated for a while, Matt


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

Individualist said:


> GBH Motorsport in Colchester are a little nearer to you, Chilli. They are not a Skyline only specialist, but do carry out exemplary work and look after a number of Skylines. Tuning work is taken down to Abbey, with whom they have a very good working relationship. They've many years of experience and know what works. Also, pricing is very fair.
> 
> Added to which Bob & Geoff have a very relaxed approach with customers and always go the extra mile to get things right and if something does go wrong, they are one of the few tuners in my experience to hold their hands up and put it right. This is important as no one is perfect!
> 
> ...


each to their own


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Individualist: thanks - seems i have learnt a BIG lesson in ' Garage ' choice today & really stress the importance of putting your car into a GOOD Garage

Put my MINT, (2 stone chips & that's it - by AA inspection ) 1ST R33 GTR Fresh import into a garage up the road for a simple decat & tighten alternator belt job - went up there yesterday & was handed the keys - went out to my pride & joy to find some1 had driven into - reversed into -mechanic dented in workshop? - the front end bumper on their premises - taking the paint off & leaving a nice black scuff mark, GUTTED  , after stressing my anguish to 1 of the owners, they calmly pointed out that there are signs in the car park stating
Cars left at owners risk - (i didn't park it where it was hit, the dumbass owner did after doing the work) 

He said they'll pay fo the touch up but i think it needs a full bumper spray, anyhow - a simple point of my local garage not being up to deal with a GTR, I will NEVER put my car anywhere else other than to the best i can find

Rant over sorry:sadwavey:


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Extremely sorry to hear this Chilli - a hard way to learn the lesson though :nervous: 





> each to their own


I assume that's a little dig, but seeing as my car has been to several renowned Skyline tuners and I'm pretty clued in now, I think my opinion carries more weight than you credit it with. I can only speak as I find  

Having said that if you've had a bad experience of GBH MS please feel free to share. If you've no experience at all to share sti50whp, your comment is entirely vacuous


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy W on here runs SP Autos down in Bexhill many go there for servicing, general work really great prices and service.


----------



## integturbo (May 9, 2007)

Rk Tuning:thumbsup:


boyzee said:


> I could,nt agree more Ron is so helpfull and always has time to talk about your car an sort your problems out i will never use any other garage for me they are the best.


top garage marc from top-spec got my new r33gtr mapped by Ron top job could not be happier:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR-ASH (Aug 26, 2006)

Used all of the big ones near me, Abbey, RK and GBH. 

Bob at GBH is one of the nicest blokes around and seems to know his stuff. Just a shame they dont have a dyno there, but as said before they have a close relationship with Abbey especially on the dyno front. Abbey I have always found to be helpful and they know my car down there which always helps.

Ron at RK great for second hand parts and normally has them in stock.

Ill stick with those 3 for as long as i own a Skyline


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

After looking through this thread, i've seen a few people mention locations of garages, etc.

I've found this page, which i've 'borrowed' from another site, hope this doesn't break any rules.

Garage Locations

Danny


----------



## cranky gtr (Sep 21, 2007)

im a mechanic i do everything myself


----------



## lifal (Jul 2, 2007)

Option motorsport no longer exists


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

SP Auto's. Andy and the boys have done a top job of getting mine back on the road, excellent rebuild and it pulls like a train compared to the previous engine 

Can't recommend them enough now


----------



## l88gtr (May 18, 2007)

Gt ART for me ,looked after me very well , very happy with what they done.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I use MGT Racing and I think they're quite good.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Jags said:


> I use MGT Racing and I think they're quite good.


2nded! Only garage I call and they remember who I am...


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

One and Only Garage Mac!!


----------



## dave k (May 13, 2004)

*garage*

Hi Guys I'm looking for a little help... My V spec is playing up a bit it cuts out intermittently and it is getting more and more regular can anyone recommend a good garage near me I live in Banbury about 15 miles from Silverstone, I've been to abbey for everything else before but its over 100 miles and I'm not sure if it'll make it that far.....HELP PLEASE !!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dave take a trip to Perfect Touch mate. It will make sence.

Mick


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

took my car to a Hiteq garage once, nice bunch of guys but they scratched my rims. So never again... Sorry! Id rather make the 60mi jurney to Perfect Touch


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes after being to 4 garages on the list its Perfect Touch for me

R


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Took my track car there today Perfect -Touch for me as well.


Smokey


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Be interesting to start this poll again...

opcorn:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its a round trip of 120 miles for me too

But well worth it

R


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yep perfect-touch 4 me too guys.

my 32gtr is going in march 28th for a bottom end rebuild. cnt wait to get it back. be gentle guys!!!


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

*Newera Developments*

I'm surprised that no-one has mentioned Gareth at Newera yet! He's been looking after my R33 since Miguel found it for me and I've been very happy with the service. He knows his stuff and cares about doing a good job. He's currently doing the stage 2 mods to my car: engine out, new sump, gaskets, cams, turbos, AFMs, fueling, oil pump etc etc. He's damn competitive on labour costs too!


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

RK Tuning for me Ron is always very helpfull and always has time to talk through any problems you may have


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone tried TSL motorsports in notts yet? im looking to them for my service...either that or its a 130 mile trek down the A1 to perfect touch!!

does anyone know of anywhere in the midlands pref close to nottingham?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> anyone tried TSL motorsports in notts yet? im looking to them for my service...either that or its a 130 mile trek down the A1 to perfect touch!!
> 
> does anyone know of anywhere in the midlands pref close to nottingham?


My old scooby used to go there for some TLC, they are a good bunch of blokes












Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

I have noticed this was started in 2001, are peoples choices still the same?


----------



## GE1988 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can any one suggest ne thing near South Wales
thanks


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*HEY I'M ONE OF THE NEWERA CREW I DONT SEE THAT IN THE POLL, SO I VOTE NEWERA*


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

:bowdown1: :chuckle: newera has imported and looked after, modified my gtr to ???bhp, I'm very happy and Gareth is also a friend, so I vote newera developments


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

kjansch said:


> I'm surprised that no-one has mentioned Gareth at Newera yet! He's been looking after my R33 since Miguel found it for me and I've been very happy with the service. He knows his stuff and cares about doing a good job. He's currently doing the stage 2 mods to my car: engine out, new sump, gaskets, cams, turbos, AFMs, fueling, oil pump etc etc. He's damn competitive on labour costs too!


saw your car at newera, lovely example of an r33 and same colour as mine mine was the r32 in the corner, awaiting a couple of bits.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Routine work and servicing - SP Auto 

mapping - Thor racing


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

slidewayz said:


> *HEY I'M ONE OF THE NEWERA CREW I DONT SEE THAT IN THE POLL, SO I VOTE NEWERA*


Maybe the poll was pre-Newera  Seen a lot of Necro lately, this is one of the oldest!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I am having my R34 serviced at Perfect Touch this week. The guys at Perfect Touch seemed very nice on the phone.


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

slidewayz said:


> saw your car at newera, lovely example of an r33 and same colour as mine mine was the r32 in the corner, awaiting a couple of bits.


Sorry mate, I can't have been paying attention when I was last there! I don't remember seeing your 32 - although, if it's Newera sourced and maintained I'm sure it's a good one. BTW, if you're interested, I might have a "Powered by Newera" plate (for the cam covers) going spare soon, sort of like this mock-up one on mine:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Captain drift said:


> I have noticed this was started in 2001, are peoples choices still the same?



Poll should be started again:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Perfect touch and MGT options added

26/05/2008


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Perfect touch and MGT options added
> 
> 26/05/2008



cant vote again Mook,:chairshot maybe a new thread should be started





Smokey


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Same here.

Need to start a new thread.


Mick


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

should be re started, add rising sun performance too


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Same here.
> 
> Need to start a new thread.
> 
> ...


Agreed, this thread is too old and we can't vote again.

New thread new poll needed.

Satisfied customers at the ready...


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Yep new thread please. :thumbsup:


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

yes please - new thread. 

I need a remap and this info is now whey out of date


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well took my 34 to Ron at RK cant fault his service  & prices


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

This threat needs to be closed, and a new one opened its way too out of date, poll still suggest abbey are the preffered tuners out there and i think after all the recent events over the last 6 months to a year may show a different story  

ps: i would start one but not sure how to do it!


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

my bad, just realised there is another poll ooops, lock it up!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

I second the above comment!

also add in TSL motorsport in nottingham for 'us midlanders' im about to use them next week for a full belt service.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Add "the Racing line" in West Yorkshire to that list, they look after alot of the Yorky Skylines


----------

